# Fishing OH, KY, WV



## Muneeee

Your question about using Oh license to fish on the KY side was correctly answered by another gentleman who answered your post. As long as you have a license from either KY, OH, WV you don't need one from each state to fish the Oh river. Do not get caught fishing in a tributary as someone stated without that states license. You will get fried! 

I should also mention since, you don't have a boat there is a place located in Franklin Furnace, Oh about a mile above the Greenup locks called Holiday Point Marina, (best kept secret on the Ohio). Just an example, there are people who live in the community who have been there all their lives and don't even know there is a marina there. NO JOKE! and I mean BIG BOATS. Anyway my point is, if you camp they have sites for trailers and tent camping, if you don't and would like to fish this area from the bank, I'm gonna give up a big secret fishing hole here guys so be ready for this. They have a big round CONCRETE boat that looks like a flying saucer sitting on a point where the boats come through the channel to the marina. The water goes from 4 ft to over 30 like right now. If you would like to fish the point just tell the marina you want to tent camp pay your $10.00 and have at it. There is also a bed and breakfast on the other side of the channel for those of you who might be interested. You could even fish from the bed and breakfast property if you were staying there. The Marina has a kickass restraunt for meals if you get hungry.

For all you bank fisherman who fish the Ohio side, don't get caught throwing trash on the ground. The O.D.N.R. will not tolerate littering and no excuse will get you out of a ticket. Just put a plastic bag in you back pocket and take your trash when you leave. OR take the wife along and have her clean up the area while your fishing. You can tell mines at work LOL. The reason I know so much about the fishing license and marina is, my brother works for the O.D.N.R. and I have a houseboat at Holiday point.

Well guys guess where I'm heading? you got it. to the POINT!


----------



## truck

Thanks for the info


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/fishing/freport/ohioriver.htm

It was mentioned in the most recent OH River report???


----------



## mrfishohio

At least not the way it's stated...


> As long as you have a license from either KY, OH, WV you don't need one from each state to fish the Oh river.


You have to have a license to one of the states whos *border you are on or across from.* In other words, if you have a KY license (such as I do) I can fish the Ohio River anywhere KY borders the river... OH, KY & IN. BUT, I can't fish the river between OH & WV with it. Likewise, if you have a WV license, it's not valid once you go down to KY or IN. The reciprical agreement _does_ allow you to fish off the banks of either state, so long as you have a license to either state bordering the area you are fishing.


----------



## mrfishohio

Link (click here) 
Western Unit (Kentucky/Ohio border only  Lawrence County west of Southpoint, and Scioto, Adams, Brown, Clermont, and Hamilton counties). *Ohio and Kentucky will honor the other states fishing licenses along their common borders on the mainstem and from the banks of the Ohio River, excluding embayments and tributaries. * This agreement applies to Ohio and Kentucky residents only. The following regulations are the only unified regulations in the agreement  for all other regulations, anglers must abide by those of the state by which they are licensed, except that Ohio anglers must abide by Kentucky laws when fishing from the Kentucky shoreline, and Kentucky anglers must abide by Ohio laws when fishing from the Ohio shoreline 

Eastern Unit (West Virginia/Ohio border only  Lawrence County east of Southpoint, and Gallia, Meigs, Athens, Washington, Monroe, Belmont, Jefferson, and Columbiana counties).* Ohio and West Virginia will honor the other states fishing licenses along their common borders on the mainstem of the Ohio River, including its banks and embayments and tributaries to the first dam or riffle. * This agreement applies to Ohio and West Virginia residents only. The following regulations are the only unified regulations in the agreement. For all other regulations, Ohio anglers must abide by West Virginia laws when fishing the river mainstem and its banks, embayments, and tributaries in West Virginia. West Virginia anglers must abide by Ohio laws when fishing from the riverbanks, embayments, and tributaries in Ohio.


----------

